# Does Hawaiian punch contain pork products?



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I just printed out next month's lunch menu for DS's school, and some items have asterisks next to them: pepperoni, corn dogs, and Hawaiian punch. At the bottom of the sheet it says:

*contains pork products

Does Hawaiian punch really contain pork products, or is this a mistake? I tried to Google it but didn't come up with much.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

maybe it has a gelatin base as a thickener? I'm curious too!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm, I found these ingredients on the website:

WATER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP AND 2% OR LESS OF EACH OF THE FOLLOWING: CONCENTRATED JUICES (PINEAPPLE, ORANGE, PASSIONFRUIT, APPLE), PUREES (APRICOT, PAPAYA, GUAVA), CITRIC ACID, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS, PECTIN, GUM ACACIA, GUM GHATTI, GLYCEROL ESTER OF WOOD ROSIN, SODIUM HEXAMETAPHOSPHATE, RED #40, BLUE #1, SODIUM BENZOATE AND POTASSIUM SORBATE (PRESERVATIVES) AND ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C).

(I picked "fruit juicy red" flavor -- I'm not sure what the "regular" Hawaiian punch flavor is called.)

That all looks non-animal-based to me. And on the FAQ they say that Hawaiian Punch is kosher... Weird -- I wonder what's up with this school menu.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I would think that would be a typo. Basically the punch is just a mainly corn syrup and some water mixture. Liquid candy! Not a pork product.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

"Natural" flavor can be anything. This is a "straw man" for any ingredient that they don't want to name. It could very well be a pork product. McDonald's used the term for years in the ingredient list for their french fries until they were pressured to admit that yes, their french fries are injected with beef tallow (fat) to give the familiar flavor.

So yes, it's probably pork.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
"Natural" flavor can be anything. This is a "straw man" for any ingredient that they don't want to name. It could very well be a pork product. McDonald's used the term for years in the ingredient list for their french fries until they were pressured to admit that yes, their french fries are injected with beef tallow (fat) to give the familiar flavor.

So yes, it's probably pork.

Interesting!

I did notice that the exact wording in their FAQ about being kosher was:

Quote:

Q. Is Hawaiian Punch Kosher?
A. Hawaiian Punch concentrate is certified Kosher for year round consumption. Our concentrates are under the Orthodox Kosher Certification of the Chicago Rabbinical Council.
I notice it says "Hawaiian Punch *concentrate*," not just "Hawaiian Punch." So maybe the concentrate is kosher, but the ready-to-drink products aren't? Hmm...


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Couldn't the glycerol possibly be derived from pork?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry I can't help you, but when I read your subject line I thought the Holiday Helpers Threads had started already!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
Sorry I can't help you, but when I read your subject line I thought the Holiday Helpers Threads had started already!

Lol!


----------



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

I think pork products would be the LAST thing I worry about as far as Hawaiian Punch ingredients go. *shudder*


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy* 
Sorry I can't help you, but when I read your subject line I thought the Holiday Helpers Threads had started already!











It is a weird question, that's for sure. I just couldn't help but notice the glaring asterisk staring me in the face on the lunch menu. Luckily we don't drink Hawaiian Punch so it's not an issue, but it just seemed so very odd.


----------

